# Eure Musik um Lautsprecher auf Herz und Nieren zu testen



## manizzle (25. Januar 2012)

Hallo leute,

an welchen musikalischen felsen müssen sich neue LS bei auch die zähne ausbeissen? 

hier meine Liste:

1. yello - the expert und yello - Bostich (reflected)

2. Johannes Oerding - Engel

3. Vivaldi - Konzert für Mandoline

4. Bach - Cello Suiten

5. Lady Gaga - Alejandro


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2012)

Was verstehst Du unter "Zähne ausbeissen" ? Und nur nebenbei: bei den Klassiksachen kommt es natürlich drauf an, welche Aufnahme Du nimmst... 


Also, klanglich mit vielen "Finessen" oder auch besonderen Sounds versehen sind IMHO vor allem "ältere" Sachen, vor Zeiten des Loudness-Wars. Und das beste zum Boxen-Checken sind halt die Sachen, die einem auch selber gefallen, zB bei mir

Depeche Mode - World in my eyes und Enjoy the Silence (1990)

Für den Bassbereich vor allem die Bassline von Sven Väth - An accident in paradise (1994), das ist die klarste harte Acid-Bassline, die ich kenne - scharf wie ein Messer, und trotzdem nicht "wummernd" und diffus wie ein Holzhammer, und schon gar nicht wie der heutige Kirmes-Techno-Kram  

Wunderbarer Flächensound-Ambient: Aphex Twin - Heliosphan (aus einem Album mit Tracks von 1985 bis 1992)

Coole Mischung aus "sanfterem" Männergesang + Bassline + Stringsounds + Dancebeats: Slam - Lifetimes (2001)

In Sachen Metal&Co ganz klar Metallica - Enter Sandman (1991)

Mystisch/orientalisch-Choral-bombastisch  Dead can Dance - Host of Seraphim (1993)

Dark-Ambient mit sehr athmosphärischen, teils bewusst verzerrten Bassflächen und tribalartigem Drumbeat: Sephiroth - Wolftribes (1999)

Typischer Techno vom belgischen Bonzai-Label, bei dem ich vor allem auf den irren Sound hinweise, der den athmosphärischen Break bei ca 2:45min in den Boden stampft: Traxcalibur - The Dreamer , und deutlich meliodiöser, aber auch später recht "hart" ein absoluter Klassiker vom gleichen Label: Jones&Stephenson - The first rebirth (beide Tracks von 1993) 

...
...


das reicht erstmal  natürlich kommt vieles per youtube-Quali gar nicht rüber.


----------



## Madz (25. Januar 2012)

Dazu nutze ich immer dieses Soundpaket plus "Astral projection - Dancing Galaxy".


https://rapidshare.com/files/1857319020/Testdateien.rar

Keine Sorge, die Dateien sind allesamt von einem Bekannten selbst aufgenommen und ich darf sie ausdrücklich weiter verbreiten.


----------



## hydro (25. Januar 2012)

Nils lofgren - acoustic live
Pink floyd - the wall
Dire straits - money for nothing
Johnny cash - aint no grave
Trentemoller - last resort
James blake - the wilhelm scream und limit to your love

Dabei gehts mir allerdings weniger um jedes Detail und Nebengeraeusch, dafuer hab ich Kopfhoerer, als um einen weichen langzeittauglichen Klang und eine saubere gut gestaffelte Buehne. Die Detailstärke kommt dann automatisch mit


----------



## onslaught (25. Januar 2012)

Emerson Lake & Palmer - lucky man

Bob Marley - buffalo soldier, three little birds

Pink Floyd - the wall / teatcher


----------



## OctoCore (25. Januar 2012)

Zum Testen gibt es unter anderem auch immer was von Sarah Brightman und Heather Nova (wegen der hellen Stimmen) und eine Prise Loreena McKennit. Wenn sich eine der Damen "verschnupft" anhören sollte, war's das mit KH oder LS.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2012)

Madz schrieb:


> Dazu nutze ich immer dieses Soundpaket plus "Astral projection - Dancing Galaxy".


 ach ja, Astral Projection - die CD hab ich gestern erst zusammen mit "Another World" in der Hand gehabt, um sie in mein neu gebautes CD-Regal einzuordnen    Auch schon rel. alt, 1996 oder so. Die muss ich mal wieder hören - hab ich noch nie mit Sub gehört.


----------



## manizzle (25. Januar 2012)

Madz schrieb:


> Dazu nutze ich immer dieses Soundpaket plus "Astral projection - Dancing Galaxy".
> 
> 
> https://rapidshare.com/files/1857319020/Testdateien.rar
> ...


 
saugut, in .flac sogar  sag danke an deinen kumpel 

da hier offensichtlich viele auf techno/trance stehen, kann ich noch Infected Mushroom - Psycho [HD] - YouTube empfehlen. Vor allem der Anfangspart hört sich auf guten LS bombastisch an!


----------



## fac3l3ss (25. Januar 2012)

manizzle schrieb:


> (...)
> 5. Lady Gaga - Alejandro


 Sry, aber damit strapaziert man nicht die Lautsprecher, sondern etwas anderes... 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## manizzle (25. Januar 2012)

i like ^^ war auch aufn konzert von ihr


----------



## Caspar (25. Januar 2012)

Ich teste gern mit folgenden Liedern:

Avatar / James Horner 
- Pure Spirits Of The Forest 
- The bioluminescence oft the night - die Glöckchen, gewaltig!! (Gerade bei Breitbandlautsprechern, das Erlebnis mit einer Visaton Quadro, unbeschreiblich!)
- Becoming one of "The People", wird schnell schrill und plärrig
...
Da ist echt alles dabei! Herrliche Musik!

Pink Floyd / The Wall
Tenacious D

Live / Dolphins Cry
Die Aufnahme ist schlecht, aber wenns schrecklich klingt weil die Mitten VIEL zu prägnant sind, ist der Lautsprecher nichts für mich.

Adele - Someone Like You
Loreena McKennit

Nils Lofgren (Acoustic... logisch!)

Dann meistens noch was mit Violine.

Madz, bin auf die Musik deines Freundes sehr gespannt. Habs schon mal runtergeladen aber muss jetzt leider noch bisschen arbeiten.


----------



## Diavel (25. Januar 2012)

Ich nutze immer wieder gerne folgende Lieder als Testreferenz:

Dire Straits - Money for Nothing (Einmal in Stereo und einmal 5.1 SACD)

Dire Straits - Private Investigations (Meine Referenz für Bühnendarstellung)

Depeche Mode - Enjoy the Silence

Foo Fighters - Rope

Dream Theater - Eigentlich taugt da jeder Song.^^ Besser aufgenommeren Metal (im weiteren Sinne) kenn ich nicht. Da können auch die alten Metallica Sachen ziemlich einpacken.

Massive Attack - Teardrop

James Blake - Limit to your Love  Tiefbasspegeltest

Pink Floyd - Time vom Live Album Pulse und von dem Studioalbum " The Dark Side of the Moon"

Bob Marley - Exodus und Jamming von der MSFL CD Exodus. (Viiiiiel besser als meine Schallplatten Erstpressung)

Jan Delay -  Wir Kinder vom Bahnhof Soul

Deadmou5 - Raise Your Weapon

Beethovens 9. gespielt vom Berliner Staatsorchester auf DVD- Audio

Mit der Auswahl hab ich eigentlich alle meine Geschmäcker abgedeckt und einige der besten Nichtklassikaufnahmen dabei.


Grüße


----------



## CPU-GPU (25. Januar 2012)

Ich finde Why Worry von dIRE sTRAITS gut geeignet um LS zu testen.
Und da ich gerne Livemusik höre nehme ich dazu gerne Brothers in arms von On the night und Sultans of Swing von Alchemy


----------



## Ahab (25. Januar 2012)

Lange - Follow Me

Boris Brejcha - Pfefferbad

Mobb Deep - Survival of the fittest

Missy Elliott - Wake Up

Marc Romboy & Stephan Bodzin - Puck (Chris Liebing Mix)

Meine Favoriten für die ersten Minuten mit neuer Gerätschaft.


----------



## Madz (25. Januar 2012)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Zum Testen gibt es unter anderem auch immer was von Sarah Brightman und Heather Nova (wegen der hellen Stimmen) und eine Prise Loreena McKennit. Wenn sich eine der Damen "verschnupft" anhören sollte, war's das mit KH oder LS.


 Dann hör dir mal "Sanctus" von den Testfiles an! Der Hochtöner wird bei dem Stück extrem gefordert. Mein Bekannter meinte, daß meine Nubert 681 es zwar gut wiedergeben, er ihm fehlte trotzdem etwas. Der Mann hat übrigens ein Studio, im Wert eines netten Einfamilienhauses, weil er damit sein Geld verdient. Mit Abstand der größten Soundnerd, den ich kenne.


Herbboy schrieb:


> ach ja, Astral Projection - die CD hab ich gestern erst zusammen mit "Another World" in der Hand gehabt, um sie in mein neu gebautes CD-Regal einzuordnen    Auch schon rel. alt, 1996 oder so. Die muss ich mal wieder hören - hab ich noch nie mit Sub gehört.


Oh, die CD hätte ich gerne, ist aber schwer zu bekommen.



manizzle schrieb:


> saugut, in .flac sogar  sag danke an deinen kumpel
> 
> da hier offensichtlich viele auf techno/trance stehen, kann ich noch Infected Mushroom - Psycho [HD] - YouTube empfehlen. Vor allem der Anfangspart hört sich auf guten LS bombastisch an!


Ist daß nicht von einer der neuen Infected Scheiben? Die alten Sachen finde ich viel besser. "Supervisor" "Citys of the future" und noch älter. Die neuen Sachen gehen garnicht mehr.

Hör dir mal Neelix an!


----------



## Thallassa (25. Januar 2012)

Mein Testparcours:

Pharrell - Can I have it like that?
God Module - Rituals
Kai Tracid - Drift deep into your own thoughts
Scooter - Imaginery Battle
Mark Broom - Satellite (Mix One)
Nullvektor - Schizophrenique
Dimmu Borgir - Sorgens Kamer Del II
Shapeshifter - Sleepless (B-Complex Remix)
Slipknot - Wait and bleed
This morn' Omina - Naphal 
Thousand Watt Smile - Totally awesome waterslide
Ummet Ozcan - Arcadia
Damoks vs Morison - Alpha against Omega
Wednesday 13 - Elect Death for President
When Power Stars Collide - MOOOOO))))
Wragg & Log:One - Necrosis
Anodyne Industries - Body Weapon (Tech Mix)
Ben Sage - Just a Minute
Blank & jones - Watching the Waves (Svenson & Gielen Remix)
Counterstrike - Scarecrow
Emmanuel Top - Acid Phase


Haben alle ihre Vorzüge und Eigenheiten, wen's interessiert warum, der kann ja selbst irgendwo reinhören und sich ein Bild machen ^^


----------



## Madz (25. Januar 2012)

> Emmanuel Top - Acid Phase


Sehr guter Musikgeschmack.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2012)

In eine ähnliche Sparte wie das geniale Acid Phase schlägt auch Paragon - Multi Line: typischer sich "ewig" aufbauender Acid, immer wieder ein kleines Element dazu, zB ab 1:30 ne härte Drum, ab 1:55min eine neue unterschwellige Melodie usw - aber trotzdem schnörkellos, wird immer treibender, bei 3:50min ein "halber" Break, doch es geht weiter, dann bei 6:05min der RICHTIGE Break - danach später wieder Volldampf... 

Oder auch mit genialer Bassline: De Niro - Mind of Man

Oder etwas dreckiger, dafür mit IMHO sehr coolen helleren Synthie-Klängen, die ab 2:05min schleichend dazukommen, und so ab 3Min kann man mal checken, wie gut die Anlage mit einer Mischung aus Bässen und hellen Tönen, die beinah schon wehtun, klarkommen, und ab 3;55min wiederum der neuen Melodie PLatz machen: Aquaplex - Instinct 

Solche Sachen zu hören ist mich fast wie ein Rausch  Was ich leider nicht online gefunden hab: Cherrymoon Trax - Conflictation, ebenfalls sehr treibend und sich immer mehr aufbauend.


Ich weiß allerdings (noch) nicht, ob die ganzen Sachen auch was zum "testen" sind, hab die länger nicht mehr per Anlage gehört  Aber an sich müsste der Mix aus Härte und Melodie sehr gut zum Testen geeignet sein. 




Was ich definitiv merke: heute übertreiben es echt viele mit dem Subbass, ich hab mal "alten" Techno gehört mit Sub auf 40% => einwandfrei. Danach was neueres => ich musste den Sub auf 20% runterdrehen, und trotzdem hat es noch "gewummert"...


----------



## Sync (25. Januar 2012)

Hans Zimmer - Guerrilla Tactics
Quincy Jones feat Akon - Strawberry Letter 23
Conquest of Paradise - Vangelis
The Last Unicorn - America
Mission Impossible - David Garrett
Lady Marmalade - Christina Aguilera
I'm Alive - Celine Dion
Freak - Klaas & Bodybangers
What Is Love - Haddaway
It's In His Kiss - Vonda Shepard
Turn Me On - David Guetta 
Smooth Criminal - Michael Jackson
Hero - Enrique Iglesias
Just Another Girl - Shaggy

Nicht alles mein Geschmack aber jeder Song hat sein gewisses Etwas für mich.


----------



## manizzle (25. Januar 2012)

den muss ich auch noch empfehlen! bei guten boxen/guter aufnahme hört man auch die finger die gitarrensaiten entlang fahren, atemgeräusche, etc. wahnsinn!

Tallest Man On Earth - Love Is All - YouTube


----------



## Sync (25. Januar 2012)

manizzle schrieb:


> i like ^^ war auch aufn konzert von ihr


 
Einige Lieder von Ihr sind echt gut.


----------



## VoodooChile (26. Januar 2012)

Dvořák - 9te Sinfonie (irgend ne gute Aufnahme)
Niccolo Paganini - Capricen 1 bis 24 (Itzhak Perlman)
Titi Winterstein Quintett - Djinee Tu Kowa Ziro
Charles Mingus - Mingus Ah Um
Yes - The Yes Album / Fragile / Close to the Edge
The Allman Brothers Band - The Fillmore Concerts
Renaissance - Prologue / Ashes Are Burning
Jimi Hendrix - Axis: Bold As Love / Electric Ladyland / Band Of Gypsys
Canned Heat - Future Blues
Kraan - Live '75
Grand Magus - Monument / Grand Magus

Also gute Musik, gut produziert die ich genau kenne und weiß wies' klingen müsste 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Itzhak_Perlman


----------

